# Help a newbie: What inverter do I buy?



## 116839 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi guys.... I'll dive straight in there....

300W, 1000W, 2000W... there are so many inverters on the market.... if i am just running a kettle, tv, (cant think of anythigbn else to run)...

a) what wattage inverter should I get ???
b) can anyone suggets one for me ????
c) i dont know much about electrics so something that perhaps clips on woudl be great and doesnt need plenty of wiring up.

I have 1 x 85h leisure battery.

thanking you all.

Oz


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Inverter*

Hello,

I would suggest a 1kW as a minimum.

However, with a kettle it had better be low wattage and you won't get many cuppas from an 85ah battery.

Trev.


----------



## 116839 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Trev,

Thanks for your reply, I will look at the 1kw ones. Tell me, should I consider changing my leisure battery? If so..... perhaps you coudl suggest what to change it to ? I understand thata 110ah leisure battery would be better... is this correct ?

(In my 85ah battery, do I have the minimum entry level battery on the market ????)


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I use a 1000w Inverter and it runs a small kettle of toaster OK.

Re the battery, it depends how long you stay off hook up without driving. For an odd day or so I would think the 85AH could be ok, depending on what you run on it. If you watch a lot of TV have lights on and have constant tea making you will need a bigger battery and it still wont last more than a day or so.


----------



## 116839 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks guys.....

So..... simple question:

Am i better off just getting a 12v television, kettle and toaster, thus i dont run down my battery so quickly by using an inverter and mains based appliances ????


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

ozmen said:


> Thanks guys.....
> 
> So..... simple question:
> 
> Am i better off just getting a 12v television, kettle and toaster, thus i dont run down my battery so quickly by using an inverter and mains based appliances ????


I would get a 12v TV but not a kettle etc as they are slow and you will probably then want a 240v one for running on hook up


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello ozmen,
I can't answer your tv question,but we don't use a inverter anymore (just personal choice).
When not on hookup we use a whistle kettle & the grill on gas.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

What on earth would possess anyone to want to run an electric kettle off an inverter?

Electric kettle on hook-up - fine, off hook-up what did god give us gas hobs for?

Buy a small inverter, not more than 300w and use it for your TV, DVD, laptop and other small appliances. The only thing you'll achieve with large inverters is a hefty bill for the inverter and associated batteries (which will be flat more often than not).


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Why would you want to knock seven bells out of your leisure battery by using an electric kettle?

If you want an inverter then decide what you want to run on it. I run my flatscreen telly/dvd and sky box. Charge my electric shaver and re-chargeable camera batteries. I also run my laptop off it now and then.

I have a 1000kw inverter, downrated by the fitment of a 40amp fuse (to 480w). However I have today bought a 150w inverter to do these jobs where I can locate it in a more convenient position and utilise the m/home's std power supply through one of its 12v sockets. I have 2, 110amp leisure batteries.

It is as ridiculous to suggest wiring a full 1kw capability inverter to an 85amp leisure battery as it is to boil a kettle with it!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

It is worth paying a little bit more and getting a pure sine wave inverter. If you need any info it is worth getting in touch with this guy, [email protected]
He also has some with solar regulators built in. I found him to be very helpful. 01773 875795


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Get yourself one of these gas hob toasters :- 
http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...Id=-1&searchTerms=camping+toaster&Submit=GO+>

And one of these camping kettles :-
http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...gId=-1&searchTerms=CAMPING+KETTLE&Submit=GO+>

. . . Forget any LARGE inverters, get a small 150 or 300 watt one for re-charging small items [infact get yourself one of the small ciggie socket plug-in variable voltage regulators that will do from 3v/6v/9v etc to re-charge bits & bobs


----------



## 116839 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks guys.... I have owned my E reg 2nd hand Fiat Ducato for 2 weeks and have not used it yet.....

i am for want of a better word a "Motorhome Virgin", so my comments about 1kw inverters and kettles running off them are a cry for help as it were.... i know it is a steep learning curve so all your comments above have been really helpful.

Could I ask one last question... inverter wise... I understand that a 300kw would be suffice... can anyone suggest one please ??

thank you all


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Search.aspx?criteria=inverter&source=15


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I agree with much of what has been said though I might not have put it vehemently as some...
If you want to actually go into the calculations you may find this site worth looking at:
http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Technical/DataSheets/Inverters/Page12.htm
and if you want to get a feel for the types and prices for such gadgets, have a look at:
http://www.cybermarket.co.uk/ishop/923/shopscr3412.html?gclid=CKTX2Nn875UCFQhNtAodlWACYA

The one issue that comes to mind which hasn't been mentioned is that running small wattage from a large capacity inverter wastes quite a lot of battery power. Ie. if you were to use a 2000 watt inverter to charge a mobile phone at 35w, you would do it for a lot longer on a 150 watt inverter.

Hope that helps.
Patrick


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

What about using a small microwave on an inverter when off HU. It can be very handy, but then you will need a 1000w inverter.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Oz, and welcome to the madhouse.

We've been motorhoming for just over 2 years. We have a small, 240V kettle for when we have hookup, and we have a simple camping kettle which we use on the hob when we don't have hookup. We don't have a microwave, and have never felt the need for one. We have a grill / oven which, with a 3 burner hob, does everything we need.

We have a 150W inverter which we bought off Ebay for less than £20. We use it to charge up mobile phones, laptops, razors, walkie talkies, etc etc.

I wouldn't worry about buying more kit until you've spent a couple of nights away in the thing, and then you'll know what you need.

gerald


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Good post from "geraldandannie". Take their advice.

What you'll find duuring this honeymoon stage with the motorhome, which will last a few months, is that you'll buy loads of extras and gadgets.

After a couple of years you'll be looking at much (most in fact) of these gadgets and wondering what on earth possessed you to buy them. 

We all have garages/sheds stacked up with motorhome surlus!


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

I like the sound of the habitation heater that runs off the engine hot water. Has anyone got any information on this?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.eberspacher.com/products/applications/motorhome/hydronic-water-heaters.html

Comes as standard in many vans - such as mine 

Not sure why it's in this thread, but hopefully answered your question!

Dave


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

I have used a 1000w invertor for some time now 2 years in fact .I have hard wired it to the lesuire battery with an in line fuse of course and fitted a 13amp socket next to the 240v sockets but clearly marked as "inverted supply"It is great for tv's dvd's in fact anything under 800w.I also have a 12v microwave it wacks the battery so I run the engine whilst using it. The lesuire battery is 90ah.Never had a problem with flat batteries.


----------

